# 6g to 12g edge talk log



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

So about a month ago i decided to get a tank again. I started with a 6G fluval edge. After about 3 weeks I decided to upgrade the tank to the 12G 
version.

Revision1. - 6g Edge

















The new tank - 12g edge (same base but twice the height)








It defiantly needs more work and tall plants but its a start (and yes i need to move the themonitor.. i kinda forgot about it when i was filling the tank)

The current stocking list:
3x zebra danios
4x neon teras
1x crystal shrimp
1x red fire shrimp?
1x apple snail

I'm hoping to get 10-12 CPD's and 10-12 yellow shrimp in the near future

I would also like to add in some kind of grass/moss carpet and some taller plants to fill in the back


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

A bit of an update on the aquarium world:

3 Danios and 2 shrimp were moved to the work tank.
I now have 4 Neons, 12 CPDs, an apple snail and a fry (who hitched a ride) living in the 12G Edge. I have added a bunch more plants and will be adding 12x yellow shrimp in the near future.

Current tank - 11/1/13

















1/12 CDP's









Fry who hitched a ride... i'm guessing its a guppy.









The new 5.5G (prob 5 after my excessively deep substrate) Fluval chi curtacy of the GF.. I'm going to use this as a breeder tank and attempt to make baby CDP's one the tank cycles itself


----------



## clau74 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi ,
Beautiful tank, Microrasbora Galaxy are my favorites.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you! They are awesome little fish. I'm going to attempt to breed them once the new 5gallon gets established.


----------



## clau74 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, it's worth trying breeding.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

So my plan is to let the new 5G run on its own for a few weeks and let the CPD's get used to their new home. I plan on feeding the CPDs a mix of crushed flakes and frozen food. Once the new tanks is stable I'm thinking of taking 2 of the bigger CPD's and letting them do the mating dance in the planted 5G for a day or two then moving them back to the big tank. The 5g will become the new home for the frys until they are big enough to move into the 12G with the others. Has anyone on the forum tried breeding CPD's before? Is there anything special to do or just let nature take its course.. 

Thanks!


----------



## clau74 (Apr 21, 2012)

Galaxy Microrasbora breeding the tank easily, I have a friend who speaks it.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

A few updated pics - 1/21/2013


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is going to be great once it all fills in!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Should i leave the tree in there or take it out and do just plants?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Shift, great work done on the labour intensive Edge. What do I know about tanks? Right? But hear me out if you will, remove a few things in the tank. I find that having more room to clean and easy access helps out a lot. 

Try larger leafs plants? 

The light for the 12 gallon is mostly in the middle and back with a bit at the side. I try to put my plants at the middle and side, you can't have tall plants in the middle because they will get hit with the current of the AC. 

Oh and maybe a substrate for plants? Flourite Black or Sand, that white gravel doesn't look that great. It going to be such a pain to keep that gravel white in an Edge tank. Flourite Black is great at holding on to nutrients, you can dose Seachem excel. Oh and if you ever want to know a place in Canada that sells dry fertilizers (you might have problems with customs with online orders) I know a great place in Toronto.

EDIT - You end up with a life time supply of Dry fertilizers, maybe even two life times.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I just worry about the mess it would make to swap out the substrate.. do-able just a big loss of beneficial bacteria... But i have grown a love for black substrate (white was just free at the time!)


I was thinking of using blasting media as it seems to be a nice cheap option.. is it worth doing dirt?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Dirt? Naw man, I can't imagine a Fluval Edge 12 gallon with dirt. Ooh the work needed for that, shudders! 

Plus, you got to wait for the dirt to age... blah blah ... not worth it. Sure there be some guy coming in this thread and telling us that DIRT is the greatest thing ever! Maybe in the 70s or something, we got options now. Just buy ADA Aquasoil or any of those substrates, they're all baked dirt-based balls. There is even talk of people using plain old Bonsai soil, but I'm lazy and I just went with the best looking substrate ever to bless the hobby - Seachem Flourite Black. Some people like the look of brown balls in their tanks, I don't. 

Anyways, you can totally change the gravel. You got Prime, Plants and a mature Aquaclear sponge, I'm sure you will bounce back in no time. Just do water changes if you find your readings are going too high. Your plants will have a feast!

EDIT: I hope there someone from Seachem or ADA who reads this and say, yo send this kid a bag of our dirt.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I have seen the fluval "balls" locally but not the ADA.. hmmm i may! i may swap the tree for some drift wood! even though i love the tree.. its a pain to clean around. I have a few breeder tanks cycling that i could use to hold the fish and migrate the tree


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

fluval stratum/aqua soil or blasting media...


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey, don't take out the tree! I got a tree growing in mine too, not sure if you seen this pic but you can do great stuff with taiwan moss - OLDER PIC










I'm trying to recreate that but with .... a bigger tree. Anyways, if you dose dry fertilizers then you won't really need those substrate. They come load with the stuff, you still will need to dose trace. 

I say, pick the substrate that looks best in your opinion. To hell to the nay sayer (except for me) as they will not be the one looking at your tank. It's you who would be looking at your tank the most.

I had blue and green gravel and fake plants once... it was horrible. It looked like a drunk rainbow came over to my tank and puke all in it.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

What exactly do you mean by dry ferts? is that like root tabs? I have only ever used a minimal does of liquid ferts.

I do like the tree, its just a pain to vacuum around! 


So i'm thinking either eco-complete or fluval stratum.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Second question. If I was to do a plant wall for a background. Cambodia or corkscrew Val's!


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

I wouldn't commit to a full "background" of plants as it tends to make aquascapes look very unnatural. For a plant in the background, I would prefer "Cabomba" over the Vals.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Well i swapped to dirt and eco-complete. that was one messy venture! I went a little overboard with excessively thick substrate (coulnd't really see throughout the muddy lake!) I will post some pics once the mud puddle clears up


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow, this is going to be interesting. Shift, you are braver than me. Let me know how it goes, I may one day try the soil method.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I have done 2 water changes today and its finally starting to clear up!

It didn't get the peaks and valleys i had in my mind (do to constructing by feel in a mud pit) but i still think it will look good. Ill take some pics in the next day or to


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Sneak peek! (ill take better pics after 2 more water changes..) which ill probably do tomorrow since i have already done 2 today!

Let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I may move all the Cambodia to the right more (few chunks on left) and add a few more corkscrew vals on the left


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey what was that fry anyways? Did you find out?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's a guppy judging by the tail. I have about 18 cpd fry in my other tank and they look alot different 

Ill take. New pic of the fry when I get back in town in a few days


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice! Free guppy. I get a lot of Lamp Eye killi frys in my 6 gallon. Its very hard to remove them, but if I don't, they get eaten.


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

Your tree is really filling in! It's all starting to come together.

Best of luck,
Justin


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank ya! i'm really happy with it.. Ill do a new round of pics and update it this week  I added a few more foreground plants


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

damn tank lookin great.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Time for a big update to the master log post 

So the 12G edge has been redone with about 2" of miracle grow organic potting soil caped with an inch or two of Eco-complete and a bunch more plants. Everything seems to be growing well. The inhabitants are still the 4 neons, 12 CPD's, 10 pumpkin shrimp (although i can only find 8...) and a nerite snail.

I'm much happier with the dark substrate!

12g tank









I'm really happy with how the tree is filling in.










Some CPD's










neons










Pumpkin Shrimp










































The Apple/Nerite snail


















Back in the 5G Fry/PFR shrimp tank....The fry are getting big.. and actually look like fish!


























and a fire red










I also decided I would try to breed some shrimp and picked up 4x 10 gallon tanks. They may double duty as fry tanks if i am sucessful enough at breeding CPD



CRS/CBS Tank









CBS









































CRS










Yellow Shrimp Tank


































Red Rilli Tank









CPD Breeding tank - new technique i'm attempting


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

What fry is that with the green light under the eyes? Anyways, your tanks looking good. I want to try CBS again my 6 gallon.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank ya! The fry are celestial pearl danios. 

They are actually starting to look like little fish now


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice, I got some Lamp Eye killi fry right now. I have to take mine out before the parents eat them. 

If you do get successful in breeding CBS, I'll buy a few off of you. I want to give it another go at having some shrimp other than Amano.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I will hook you up if i'm successful... I have Yellow, PFR/Pumpkins/ Red Rillis/ CRS/CBS on the go. I believe i have a berried pumpkin and a PFR.. sadly my female yellow died.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

84G? Where you getting this tank hahah


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

fluval osaka 320 ... i can't wait! (will have it in about 2 more weeks) i'm already trying to sneak bio rings into other tanks to help pre-seed the filter media


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Omg, you sly dog. Very nice tank, you planning co2? I'm getting a ADA 60P in a month.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

haha why thank you.. i'm getting a smoking deal on it too 

I'm not sure yet on the co2.., is it worth it? I have been having great success with out so i'm not quite convinced i need it yet.

i'm still hung up on what to use for the substrate.. leaning towards MGOPM capped with eco-complete (since it worked so well in the edge) or fluorite black how ever that will cost me probably 150$ which seems excessively expensive for substrate so still hunting for black pea gravel which doesn't seem to exist.

I'm guessing i would need 4-5 bags for a 48x18" tank.

Flourite black $27/15.5lb bag x5 135.. ouch!
Eco-complete $35/20lb bag x5 175.. bigger ouch!
Also found some stuff called clear water pebbles which is decent.. just a tad bit on the shiny side for me.. but its the cheaper backup plan at 21$/20lb bag (this may actually be the same stuff in the yellow shrimp tank above)


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I have the flourite black, it's ok for smaller tanks. What I hate about it is the colour turns a bit "light". 

Depends on the type of plants you want to keep if you want to go Co2, it could be done without it. But I guess you know who to ask for Co2 advice.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

At the moment no co2 and medium light but you never know. I may splurge one day.
If floirite black goes lighter then maybe I will do Eco complete since they work pi to about the same price per pound and black pea gravel is impossible to find. Do u have pick of floirite black in your tank?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, I swear it was a deep black colour when I got it.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Your tank is beautiful shift. I'd like to hear more about what steps you are taking to breed the CPDs and what you feed the fry.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm still experimenting with different methods. Right now i'm using a DIY egg trap which is working well.

I'm feeding them a mix of Hickary first bites, baby brine shrimp and a few drops of liquid fry now and then.. so far it seems to be going well. I have tons of tiny fry that seem to be doing well


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I removed the Cabomba and pulled these out of the Chi to add a more vibrant color to the edge









I decided to impulse by a dozen Boraras urophthalmoides (Exclamtion mark Rasboras)
These guys a super tiny and i figured they would be good buddy's for the CPD's since i moved the Harlequins and Neons to the Osaka Forest tank










One of my CPD's checking out the upper grounds.









I also picked up some Echinodorus Tenellus to try as a foreground/carpet style low light plant


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Where in Toronto did you buy the Boraras urophthalmoides? I want some for my ADA 60P, they look great!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Well i live in BC and found them here... I may try breeding them in the near future..so may be able to hook you up a little down the road


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Sound good, they look awesome. I bet once you get that sexy Fluval 84G, the Edge is going to take a back seat. That kind of what happen to my 6 gallon, the 60P became my main focus. Things actually started to grow better when I miss a few days of dosing, weird.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

That already kind of happened! haha... the Edge still does get some love.. i did a a bit of a minor re-scape today 

Check out my Osaka Forest tank log

I'm horrible at remebering to dose the tanks in the mornings... so the next projected is going to be an automated dosing system


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Today I added another female pfr shrimp and 4 Dario Dario's (Red Indian scarlet badis). They are micro predators and very curious. I love to watch them explore.

I think the tank is probably a little overstocked now and may have to move some fish out later (tons of fish but all super tiny) they seem to be happy for now


----------



## rbtmccord (May 15, 2013)

*CPD's*

Shift
I like these very much and have a question. When you first got them were they kind of washed out and did their real color come in quickly or over a period of time.
Also what type parameters are you keeping them in.
I have seen some here locally but they dont seem to have the intense color yours do. Also they are a bit shy right.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

i had a bit of a mix origionaly but i did get fire reds to begin with.. so they have stayed pretty true and full read. i get the odd light red.. Today i moved out the dario darios since i have to berried shrimp in the tank and i feel the colony needs to up its numbers. I'm sure the CPDs will pick off a few but the avid hunters are relocated for now 

And i took out my mini tree and put in areal tree stump... getting it in the tank was interesting to say the least


----------



## AnonAnona (Jul 2, 2014)

shift said:


> i had a bit of a mix origionaly but i did get fire reds to begin with.. so they have stayed pretty true and full read. i get the odd light red.. Today i moved out the dario darios since i have to berried shrimp in the tank and i feel the colony needs to up its numbers. I'm sure the CPDs will pick off a few but the avid hunters are relocated for now
> 
> And i took out my mini tree and put in areal tree stump... getting it in the tank was interesting to say the least


I have absolutely no idea how you got that driftwood in there :icon_eek: that's impressive! I struggled getting a piece that's a third of that size in my edge :icon_cry: It's a great looking tank!

I noticed you removed the cabomba... I've got cabomba in my 12g edge and it's ALWAYS getting pulled into the middle of the tank right under the HOB return flow. Did the same happen with yours? I would move the HOB but options are limited with the edge lol

Keep up the good work... This is a great thread!
Rad91


----------

